# There's an app for that - CBC Music



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

As a follow-up to a recent thread I started in this forum (http://www.talkclassical.com/17711-cbc-dismantling-lp-cd.html), The CBC unveiled their new streaming music service yesterday - 40 channels covering most every taste. Add this to the Radio-Canada service espace.mu, and that's lots of streaming choices in two languages!

Here is a Globe and Mail review of the service and its companion app:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-cbcs-new-music-streaming-app/article2336723/


----------

